# weed eater repairs



## MDduck865 (Apr 5, 2009)

my craftsman weed eater was running fine, now its leaking gas from under fuel tank, and keeps shutting off! where do i start?? what do i do??


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Check the fuel lines. Maybe came loose from the carb.


----------

